# Dwarf White Isopods going Ham on springtails??



## arachnodad93 (May 21, 2019)

Hey guys!!!! So, I had started a isopod and springtail colony in with my hissing cockroaches and it took maybe afew weeks or so for them to get going and I was seeing them throughout the substrate, under the corkbark tunnel, attacking the small piece of molded bread. Last week I checked on the progress because I wanted to start seeding vivariums but there was very little activity from them. I've noticed my isopods have started to multiply and came across a post on here saying that larger species will eat almost anything and one user commented he housed springtails with that particular species and they kept disappearing. I'm wodering if my isos ate my springtails, anyone have similar experiences??


----------



## GemTheBirder (May 30, 2019)

I'm far from an expert, but have been keeping a number of isopods for the last year, including Dwarf Whites, all with springtails in their enclosures and have not noticed any loss of springtails. I know Dwarf Whites have a stronger preference for protein than some other isopods, but I'm not sure if a lack of protein would push them to hunt springtails or not.


----------



## arachnodad93 (Jun 1, 2019)

hm, alright, ig maybe I should incorporate some protein when I feed my hissers and by extension my isopods. That's really the only thing I can think of as to why my springtails seeem to have disappeared without a trace.


----------



## Mini8leggedfreak (Jun 1, 2019)

A piece of shrimp works well, all the species of isopods I have go nuts for shrimp


----------



## arachnodad93 (Jun 1, 2019)

ah, that's a good idea, how often do you change it out???


----------



## The Odd Pet (Jun 21, 2019)

You also want to make sure you give them a source of calcium. Most people and my self use cuttlefish bone. I recently started using pulverized limestone and have had great results with both. Dwarf whites mostly stay under the substrate so you'll want to crush up the cuttlefish bone and mix it into the substrate. For protein fish flakes work really good but dwarf whites are not picky eaters. I feed a lot of my isopods dog food. If you use dog or cat food try not to put it on anything moist or it will mold very fast. If you have a large number of springtails that won't be an issue because they will eat any mold. I hope that helps. If you have any other questions feel free to message me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## mmandajade (Aug 12, 2019)

I've had great success with isopods and springtails in the same culture, so if you want to do a trial run without the hissers, you might find that's a better way to do things. I get plastic 'shoeboxes' from the hardware store for $1, poke some small holes in the lid and fill with a premade mix of sphagnum, cocoa fiber, charcoal, leaf litter etc. You can buy your own, or lots of online retailers sell it for like $8 a bag. Make sure its nice and moist but not soggy. I throw in some kitchen veggies (carrots, potatoes - peel them or they're grow roots, banana peels) and then lay down some cardboard. I use the really lumpy drink carriers that you get from fast food places, because they offer more hiding places and airflow, and I feel they are easier eating than brown box cardboard. The cardboard will get moist and that's OK. 

Every other day or so I add some fishflakes and/or calcium powder (I have the calcium to dust fruit flies, so this wasn't a fancy purchase or anything) for my dwarf whites. The giant oranges I have hate the fish flakes but will devour freeze dried mealworms. Go figure.


----------



## arachnodad93 (Aug 14, 2019)

The Odd Pet said:


> You also want to make sure you give them a source of calcium. Most people and my self use cuttlefish bone. I recently started using pulverized limestone and have had great results with both. Dwarf whites mostly stay under the substrate so you'll want to crush up the cuttlefish bone and mix it into the substrate. For protein fish flakes work really good but dwarf whites are not picky eaters. I feed a lot of my isopods dog food. If you use dog or cat food try not to put it on anything moist or it will mold very fast. If you have a large number of springtails that won't be an issue because they will eat any mold. I hope that helps. If you have any other questions feel free to message me.


Thank you so much!!!I've had a white isopod population explosion recently, but I will definitely need to get a source of calcium in their diet. do you you get cuttlefish bones at pet stores??


----------



## arachnodad93 (Aug 14, 2019)

mmandajade said:


> I've had great success with isopods and springtails in the same culture, so if you want to do a trial run without the hissers, you might find that's a better way to do things. I get plastic 'shoeboxes' from the hardware store for $1, poke some small holes in the lid and fill with a premade mix of sphagnum, cocoa fiber, charcoal, leaf litter etc. You can buy your own, or lots of online retailers sell it for like $8 a bag. Make sure its nice and moist but not soggy. I throw in some kitchen veggies (carrots, potatoes - peel them or they're grow roots, banana peels) and then lay down some cardboard. I use the really lumpy drink carriers that you get from fast food places, because they offer more hiding places and airflow, and I feel they are easier eating than brown box cardboard. The cardboard will get moist and that's OK.
> 
> Every other day or so I add some fishflakes and/or calcium powder (I have the calcium to dust fruit flies, so this wasn't a fancy purchase or anything) for my dwarf whites. The giant oranges I have hate the fish flakes but will devour freeze dried mealworms. Go figure.


I think the trial run would be a great idea! I've been mixing mostly potting soil and sand with some coco fiber with leaf litter and sphagnum moss. You brought the moisture level to my attention, I'm gonna go to the hardware store and pick up some drill bits for my new dremel tool so I can put ventilations holes in my enclosures lid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mmandajade (Aug 15, 2019)

arachnodad93 said:


> , I'm gonna go to the hardware store and pick up some drill bits for my new dremel tool so I can put ventilations holes in my enclosures lid


If drill bits are already on your shopping list, that’s great, but if you don’t want to spend the money, the easiest thing to do is get a lighter and heat up the end of a paper clip, and then melt a series of holes in the lid. 

Some folks say that it’s a good idea to put a bunch of holes on one end and only a few holes on the other end to create a moisture gradient, and the isos will go where they feel most comfortable

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## The Odd Pet (Aug 17, 2019)

arachnodad93 said:


> Thank you so much!!!I've had a white isopod population explosion recently, but I will definitely need to get a source of calcium in their diet. do you you get cuttlefish bones at pet stores??


I mix pulverized limestone and crushed egg shells in the substrate of all my isopod species along with cuttlefish bone on top. My dwarf whites and purple I only mix it into the substrate because they mostly stay in the substrate. Hope that helps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Odd Pet (Aug 17, 2019)

Sorry just realized I already commented on this lol.


----------

